# Engineers Australia Assessment time for Civil Engineers



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey. I submitted my engineers Australia application today. I want to know, how long will it take to process it. I have seen people getting it faster than the estimated time mentioned my Engineers Australia. I want to know, is the time frame different for different specification. I did my master studies in Australia, few of my friend who applied for CDR assessment for Civil Engineering, got their assessment in a month time. I also want to know, i payed the fees in my moms credit card, will that be a problem, some where in the thread, i saw that the application was delayed for this issue.


----------



## Chetd (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Naveen

I am also a civil engineer & applying for degree assessment. Can you please help me with 3 career episodes.

Thanks


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Chetd said:


> Hey Naveen
> 
> I am also a civil engineer & applying for degree assessment. Can you please help me with 3 career episodes.
> 
> Thanks


send me ur email id ..


----------



## Chetd (Oct 16, 2013)

its showing some error while posting my email id.

any how, its

chetan.dhir10
gmail


Thanks


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi can i know the scope of civil engg in australia??


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy people.

I dont think there will be any problem if you paid through your mom's credit card as long as you have received a receipt saying that EA have received the money.

Regarding time frame, for CDR applicants it is around 16-18 weeks and for Accredited Qualification Assessments, it is 11-13 weeks. 

I cannot comment anything on how your friend got it assessed within a month. Generally the time is the above mentioned ones.

You can also check the status by sending a blank email at [email protected] 

Best of Luck


----------



## usufspirit (May 19, 2015)

*cdr help*

I am Writing my CDR now, 
I wrote it but didn't send it
i wrote first episode - structural steel design project
second episode - site engineer
third one- quantity surveyor 
Is it ok?


----------



## noor62 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Career episodes*

Please Navin also help me in career episodes. I am going to apply for asessment.


----------



## noor62 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Career Episodes*

Navin, please also help me in career episodes for civil engineering assessment.

If anyone else also have experience with career episodes then please share with me. 

My email Id is vista85(at)gmail(dot)com

Thanks in advance


----------



## vitofilip (Oct 12, 2015)

noor62 said:


> Navin, please also help me in career episodes for civil engineering assessment.
> 
> If anyone else also have experience with career episodes then please share with me.
> 
> ...


noor62, have your completed writing your cdr career episodes and summary? I was able to draft my CDR using the sample template on this site <http://gettingdownunder.com/civil-engineer-free-cdr-sample-template/>. I based the format of writing on the EA Booklet.

I hope this helps.

Good luck, mate!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

usufspirit said:


> I am Writing my CDR now,
> I wrote it but didn't send it
> i wrote first episode - structural steel design project
> second episode - site engineer
> ...


Should be fine.


----------



## dcsunil98 (May 5, 2016)

I want to know about skill assessment procedure for Civil Engineer

Is that with wife need to get skill assessment at the same time ? Pls suggest. She has BE in E&TC + 3 yrs experience right now

I completed diploma in Civil Engg in 2006 and later I joined Part-Time Degree course that all syllabus equivalent to full time but classes was held in daily evening time after full-time job. This facility was in pune. In 2011 I successfully pass out B.E. in Civil. I have 9 years experience if I count from 2006. So in skill assessment, they will count from 2006 or 2011 ?

My wife also joining with me and she has B.E. in E&TC and I want claim addition 5 points in skill assessment. Could anybody help me how to apply because in Australian website very vast explanation and difficult to understand what I have to do exactly? 

should I get help with consultant such like Western Acadamy in Pune ?


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

hey sunil .. if ur migrating as a civil engineering profession, u can claim points from 2011. however, if ur migrating as a civil engineering technician( without showing ur BE) u can claim points from 2006. If i was u . i will claim 10 points (diploma) for qualification and work experience 15 points (8+years ) . hope this helps.


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

One more point sunil, as per current trend CivilEngs with 60 points are getting invite mostly on 2nd or 3rd round. If you are able to claim 60 by your own and not in hurry, skip spouse qualification assessment headache. You can save money!!


----------



## dcsunil98 (May 5, 2016)

*thanks*



naveen_civil said:


> hey sunil .. if ur migrating as a civil engineering profession, u can claim points from 2011. however, if ur migrating as a civil engineering technician( without showing ur BE) u can claim points from 2006. If i was u . i will claim 10 points (diploma) for qualification and work experience 15 points (8+years ) . hope this helps.


Thanks for your valuable response.

Is it possible without showing higher qualification to apply ?  or Its just for the migrating purpose I have to do ? 

In addition is that any impact to search job there if I apply as a civil engg technician ? instead civil engg profession ? 

As u suggest claim 10 points for diploma that I can reach only total 60points with spouse (claiming additional 5 points) :boxing:


----------



## dcsunil98 (May 5, 2016)

*thanks*



vthomas said:


> One more point sunil, as per current trend CivilEngs with 60 points are getting invite mostly on 2nd or 3rd round. If you are able to claim 60 by your own and not in hurry, skip spouse qualification assessment headache. You can save money!!


Thank you for quick response 

I m not able to claim alone myself. with claiming spouse 5 points I can reach upto 60 points. Bytheway without skill assessment can I claim 5 points ? 

getting invite 2nd or 3rd round means ? its delay or quick :confused2:


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

skill assessment is required if you are claiming partner points. 
As per my knowledge(many threads are available in the forum for detailed info), work exp is not mandatory for spouse.

Can you list your point break-up (Age, IELTS, wrk exp & Qua)

According to me, getting invite in 2-3 rounds is VERY QUICK. For IT jobs waiting time is too high. Please refer ImmiTracker for more info (https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189)

Hope you are aware about EA fast track option for Skill assessment


----------



## dcsunil98 (May 5, 2016)

*thanks, vthomas*

Actually, I was waiting for IELTS result which hopefully declared on 13th and I supposed minimum I will get 6 band but unfortunately I got result like L-6,R-5,W-5.5,S-5.5 - overall 5.5. 

Now I have to attend once again the exam. Lets C

My age 29, Work Experience - 9+ yrs, Applying PR-189 for Aus. with spouse


----------



## dcsunil98 (May 5, 2016)

dcsunil98 said:


> Actually, I was waiting for IELTS result which hopefully declared on 13th and I supposed minimum I will get 6 band but unfortunately I got result like L-6,R-5,W-5.5,S-5.5 - overall 5.5.
> 
> Now I have to attend once again the exam. Lets *C*
> 
> My age 29, Work Experience - 9+ yrs, Applying PR-189 for Aus. with spouse


recently I got my wife result that is S/W -6 and R/L-6.5 overall - 6.5:juggle:

Agent said, *u* both can go via subclass - 489 (provision permanent visa) but *v* don't have choice of state as per our requirement (specific victoria)

Now *v* *r* both planning to give once again IELTS, lets *c* :noidea: ...at least one gateway open to move australia:eyebrows:

*Please don't use text-speak, see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone assist to get sample of work reference letters for Engineer Australia assessment? What are the contents they look for? One of my friend is trying to prepare documents for assessment and I would appreciate if someone can assist who already got positive assessment.


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone assist to get sample of work reference letters for Engineer Australia assessment? What are the contents they look for? One of my friend is trying to prepare documents for assessment and I would appreciate if someone can assist who already got positive assessment.


Please refer msa_booklet_2016 page 29.

Important Points:
*On letterhead
*5 main duties 
*Company seal/stamp is mandatory
*Hrs per week
*Pay Rate/Month
*Signatory person's name, job title, direct contact number & official email (repeat it even though company official contact number/email is printed as part of letterhead)

You can use this same document for visa application also


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

Can anyone recommend the details for Civil Engineers . 

BTech Civil Engineering for Mahatma Gandhi University , Kottayam, Kerala - It falls under which category. 

I'm very new in this forum and would like to know/study the possibilities for migration.


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Tibin Joseph said:


> Can anyone recommend the details for Civil Engineers .
> 
> BTech Civil Engineering for Mahatma Gandhi University , Kottayam, Kerala - It falls under which category.
> 
> I'm very new in this forum and would like to know/study the possibilities for migration.


you need to go for EA qualification and relevant work experience assessment under Professional Engineer category. Look for the most suitable ANZSCO code 233XXXX which matches your job description


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

*CDR - Preparation tips*



naveen_civil said:


> Hey. I submitted my engineers Australia application today. I want to know, how long will it take to process it. I have seen people getting it faster than the estimated time mentioned my Engineers Australia. I want to know, is the time frame different for different specification. I did my master studies in Australia, few of my friend who applied for CDR assessment for Civil Engineering, got their assessment in a month time. I also want to know, i payed the fees in my moms credit card, will that be a problem, some where in the thread, i saw that the application was delayed for this issue.


Hi Naveen 

Could me please help me by providing some tips for preparing CDR. I have completed by B Tech CE in 2006 and from then till date all my experience is related to site. In my present organization (ABB) we are doing only substation projects and the work nature and experience is the same - only site location varies. Regardless of the designation in my organization the duties and responsibilities for Civil engineers are the same.

I would request some feedback from you.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Tibin Joseph said:


> Hi Naveen
> 
> Could me please help me by providing some tips for preparing CDR. I have completed by B Tech CE in 2006 and from then till date all my experience is related to site. In my present organization (ABB) we are doing only substation projects and the work nature and experience is the same - only site location varies. Regardless of the designation in my organization the duties and responsibilities for Civil engineers are the same.
> 
> I would request some feedback from you.


Dear Tibin Joseph

Did you managed to complete the preparation of the CDR?

Regards

Ricton


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

Not yet. Still struggling....


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

naveen_civil said:


> send me ur email id ..


Hii Naveen,

I am Civil Engineer preparing CDR Report I need your help to build up ideas for CDR and CDP.

Can you provide me some samples,my email id:<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here:* http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html *kaju/moderator*
Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii Naveen,
> 
> I am Civil Engineer preparing CDR Report I need your help to build up ideas for CDR and CDP.
> 
> ...


Dear rakesh.
Happy new year.
what you need to start the preparation is the analysis of your CV and job responsibilities then carefully select 3 projects from your CV.Ensure the project meets the specifications given by EA.And the most important is to find project that you can get references in case you are asked.I have given tricks to some guys who used it and get positive results.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hii Ricton,

Happy New Year to u too.

I have little confusion I have completed my Bachelor Degree in Civil Engineering in 2008 and now have 8+ years experience so for immigration under Visa 189 do I need just only to get Assessed CDR report from Engineer Australia or need to get assessed relevant work experience also.

Waiting for reply 

Regards,
Rakesh Soni


----------



## abhi-civil (Apr 8, 2017)

Tibin Joseph said:


> Can anyone recommend the details for Civil Engineers .
> 
> BTech Civil Engineering for Mahatma Gandhi University , Kottayam, Kerala - It falls under which category.
> 
> I'm very new in this forum and would like to know/study the possibilities for migration.




Hi Tibin,

Good to see a Mahata Gandhi Graduate. Im also a Mahatma Gandhi graudate in civil engineer - 2004-08 batch. Im new to the forum. Have you managed to lodge EOI?

Abhi


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii Ricton,
> 
> Happy New Year to u too.
> 
> ...


Rashsoni86.
You can be assessed either with experience or without.But if your 8 years is relevant to Civil Engineering then,its preferable to apply through CDR+experience .

Regards
RicTon


----------



## abhi-civil (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm a graduate in civil engineer and planning to apply Subclass visa 189 soon. However, some websites states that civil engineering profession is being flagged in SOL list and the new list which will be going to be published in July'17 will no longer have Civil Engineers in SOL list? Is it true? Any updates on this?

Thanks


----------



## pratik.sanghvi (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi,
I am having a Btech in Chemical Engineering (BPUT,odisha)and working in software company as Test engineer. I have appeared IELTS with 7.5 overall and 7 each.
I want to know 
1. how should i start? as i am completly new applicant and no info?
2. How much years of exp would be deducted if i file through ACS
or should i go through EA
PS : i have 4 years of IT experience
3. It is very confusing as its first time.
If any one can help


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

abhi-civil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a graduate in civil engineer and planning to apply Subclass visa 189 soon. However, some websites states that civil engineering profession is being flagged in SOL list and the new list which will be going to be published in July'17 will no longer have Civil Engineers in SOL list? Is it true? Any updates on this?
> 
> Thanks


Dear abhi-civil.

I am not sure of the omission of the Civil Engineering in Subclass Visa 189.But July 17 is still very far.You can apply before this time.

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

pratik.sanghvi said:


> Hi,
> I am having a Btech in Chemical Engineering (BPUT,odisha)and working in software company as Test engineer. I have appeared IELTS with 7.5 overall and 7 each.
> I want to know
> 1. how should i start? as i am completly new applicant and no info?
> ...


Dear pratik.sanghvi.

You might loss approx 4 years equivalent to the degree period since your degree is not related to ict/ACS. Another option is to apply for CDR but without experience.

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

pratik.sanghvi said:


> Hi,
> I am having a Btech in Chemical Engineering (BPUT,odisha)and working in software company as Test engineer. I have appeared IELTS with 7.5 overall and 7 each.
> I want to know
> 1. how should i start? as i am completly new applicant and no info?
> ...


This two thread will help you answer a lot of your questions

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1247281-educational-assessment.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia-engineering-cdr-path-questions.html


----------



## pratik.sanghvi (Apr 7, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear pratik.sanghvi.
> 
> You might loss approx 4 years equivalent to the degree period since your degree is not related to ict/ACS. Another option is to apply for CDR but without experience.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Ricton, but i would be eligible for for PR ?? as whatever i got to know from online points calculator, i am getting exactly 60 points (age group 25-30). So its better to go with ACS as filing for CDR is long process (from what i read online and there are chances of copying and caught)?? SO what should i do??


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

pratik.sanghvi said:


> Thanks Ricton, but i would be eligible for for PR ?? as whatever i got to know from online points calculator, i am getting exactly 60 points (age group 25-30). So its better to go with ACS as filing for CDR is long process (from what i read online and there are chances of copying and caught)?? SO what should i do??


Dear pratik.sanghvi

I think you can get,but i bet,its much harder to pass ACS as compared to the CDR though its long process.I am an expert in CDR preparation and if you dedicate yourself you will only need 4 full working days to complete your CDR.

Regards
riCTon


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I figured from your questions that you are starting new.
Take a look at Zaback1's thread below before you start:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
Never trust any external point calculators, always use the government website to ascertain your points. Look for occupation ceilings and whether you are eligible for PR based on above.

And also, to know which is your assessing body, look at Anzsco descriptions of job titles and find what matches your education/ job the best.
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2

No one can know your job description/ skill set/education like yourself. So find the description/occupation that best matches yours and then go with the SoL list to know the assessing authority.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

Edit: It's not about which authority makes the assessment easier, it's about which authority assesses your occupation.



pratik.sanghvi said:


> Thanks Ricton, but i would be eligible for for PR ?? as whatever i got to know from online points calculator, i am getting exactly 60 points (age group 25-30). So its better to go with ACS as filing for CDR is long process (from what i read online and there are chances of copying and caught)?? SO what should i do??


----------



## imvenky89 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi All,

Could any one advise, what has to be included in CDR for civil engineers without relevant experience. I am working as a software engineer post graduation.

Regards.
Ven


----------

